# Living in Xalapa, Mexico



## mc1234 (Dec 12, 2011)

Hi all!

My husband and I are interested in moving back to Mexico (He is a Mexican national), and one of the places are we looking at is Xalapa, Mexico. I was curious if anyone lives there, and if so, what are your pros and cons when it comes to the city?

Thanks!

MC


----------



## xolo (May 25, 2014)

I don't live in Xalapa but I work there. For me, it is great because of the presence of CIESAS and the UV administration, both of which have treated me well and given me access to some research sites up in la huasteca veracruzana. However, the gulf weather is too humid, warm, buggy, and rainy for me. Veracruz state is poor and run-down, but culturally it is rich, including lots of indigenous, afro, and afro-cuban (up around Tuxpam, the departure port for Granma). The cities leave something to be desired, however. It just depends on what you prefer.


----------



## mc1234 (Dec 12, 2011)

xolo said:


> I don't live in Xalapa but I work there. For me, it is great because of the presence of CIESAS and the UV administration, both of which have treated me well and given me access to some research sites up in la huasteca veracruzana. However, the gulf weather is too humid, warm, buggy, and rainy for me. Veracruz state is poor and run-down, but culturally it is rich, including lots of indigenous, afro, and afro-cuban (up around Tuxpam, the departure port for Granma). The cities leave something to be desired, however. It just depends on what you prefer.


Thanks, Xolo. I appreciate the response! You have raised some good points. I am curious to know what cities you find most liveable in Mexico for a young family?


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

Xalapa is not that hot but it sure is humid because of the Gulf.. I find the city confusing and crowded , I do not care for it but there are nice areas around it.. I have only visited a few times so I may get to like it better if I lived there but I would probably settle for a smaller place but then Ido not have to work.. I personnally would settle in Oaxaca State over Xalapa, climate wise as I hate humidity , but would look into the job situation first before making any decision..


----------



## mc1234 (Dec 12, 2011)

citlali said:


> Xalapa is not that hot but it sure is humid because of the Gulf.. I find the city confusing and crowded , I do not care for it but there are nice areas around it.. I have only visited a few times so I may get to like it better if I lived there but I would probably settle for a smaller place but then Ido not have to work.. I personnally would settle in Oaxaca State over Xalapa, climate wise as I hate humidity , but would look into the job situation first before making any decision..


 Thank you. We are also looking at Oaxaca, specifically Puerto Escondido. What cities do you find most liveable in Oaxaca?


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

I would move to Oaxaca or one of the smaller town around Oaxaca. I like the Oaxaca coast to visit but would not live there year round.. it is too hot and out of the way for me.. Puerto Escondido is near the part of the Costa Chica I like very much but again only to visit.
I have friends who had a business in Huatulco and lived there for several years, they liked the schools there because they taught English to the kids and missed the areas went they moved to Melaque , Jalisco.
I am not a beach person and do not want to live on the coast so I am not the best person to ask about Puerto Escondido because it is very different to work and live in a place and visit for a few weeks at a time.


----------



## mc1234 (Dec 12, 2011)

citlali said:


> I would move to Oaxaca or one of the smaller town around Oaxaca. I like the Oaxaca coast to visit but would not live there year round.. it is too hot and out of the way for me.. Puerto Escondido is near the part of the Costa Chica I like very much but again only to visit.
> I have friends who had a business in Huatulco and lived there for several years, they liked the schools there because they taught English to the kids and missed the areas went they moved to Melaque , Jalisco.
> I am not a beach person and do not want to live on the coast so I am not the best person to ask about Puerto Escondido because it is very different to work and live in a place and visit for a few weeks at a time.


Very true. Thanks for taking your time to respond!


----------



## xolo (May 25, 2014)

mc1234 said:


> Thanks, Xolo. I appreciate the response! You have raised some good points. I am curious to know what cities you find most liveable in Mexico for a young family?


All the comments raise good points. I don't like heat and humidity, I don't like living where there are a bunch of foreigners, and I don't like the border areas, so maybe I'm not the right person to ask. I'm here in an indigenous area for my work, which might not be right for you. I will say, however, that if you have kids and want to put them in school (not home school), this is my research area, and to use an academic term, the Mexican public schools are pretty much crap, of course, that is a generalization and you need to do your homework. The average Mexican has 9 years of schooling (less than high school to use an American term). If you happen to be indigenous, you're lucky to have a primary education, which is a violation of human rights. So, private schools can be good but can be pricey by Mexican standards. For the best schools, you'll be looking at the larger cities (as a generalization). Xalapa might have good schools, that I don't know, but it is the state capital and a big administrative and university center.


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

I would think you could find decent private schools in Oaxaca or Xalapa or send the kids to public chool and supplement the education at home especialy if they are young.. Yes indigenous areas have lousy schools and education.. I breaks my heart to see smart kids getting a lousy education that will hurt their chances later on. I am sure there are private schools in Xalapa and Oaxca that are decent but as Xolo says , private chools are expensive. Do not think that because they are private they are good, you need to investigate that as well.


----------

